# 1st planted attempt



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

I am feeling a bit hesitant to share as I look at the other tanks on this forum. But I'd love some feed back, so here is my first attempt at a real planted tank. It is a 20 tall. I have put in mineralized soil and topped it with black blasting grit. 

Tank Specs:
20G tall
mineralized soil (DIY)
30W CFL (DIY)
drift wood - African Iron Root
tap water

Flora:
Java Moss (and possibly others)
Java Fern
Hydrocotyle Leucocephala (my ID)
Ceratophyllum Demersum (my ID and questionable at that) 
moss balls

Fuana:
boraras masculatas
MTS

I am definitely open for suggestions. I have this tank in my office and the amount of time that I can dedicate to it is limited. I do plan to paint the back of the tank black at some point soon. I am planning on adding a dozen red cherry shrimp in the next couple weeks and probably a few otos soon as well. The tank feels a bit short at the moment, but I am hoping for it to fill in with the Hydrocotyle Leucocephala.

Thanks, Josh


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

The hydrocotyle will definitely fill in. Still, consider packing it in with other things if you can; you've got room for a larger stem or two. It's definitely easier to work with higher densities to start as the plant mass is far more stable.

What kind of dosing have you lined up? Lighting? CO2? Have you capped the mineralized soil? I can't tell from the pic; bad laptop monitor.

-Philosophos


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the mineralized soil topped with black diamond blasting grit. I am trying to keep the setup as low maintenance as possible, so I currently don't plan on dosing or CO2. I did put dolomite and potash down under the soil. I have 30 watts of 5600K CLF lighting right now from a custom (ie questionable) pendant light I put together. Sorry for the low quality pic. I will try to bring in my DSLR to work to get some better shots.

Any suggestions on the stems given the low tech tank? I am trying to keep a quasi asian biotope theme.

Thanks for the input Philosophos.

Josh


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Well you've done your reading. The setup is definitely in good bounds for a low tech. You may find it helpful to lightly dose micros now and then, even if it's just spec dosing 

For stems, keep it simple this time around. Once you know you can grow the easy stuff, move to more difficult plants.

Rotala rotundifolia might fit your theme.

Star grass is a bit picky, but I've found it doesn't do too bad in low tech/low flow environments. I've fond it easier to keep low tech than high.

Myrio and hydrilla are almost effortless to keep.

I've found staurogyne melts like crypts when moved, but after that it's not all that picky. Good plant for foreground or mid depending on the species.

Hemianthus micranthemoides should keep well in low tech, but it needs some work. I find its fine structure is prone to getting clogged with debris and tangles in its self.

-Philosophos


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i would maybe add some Hydro 'kompact' they grow almost anywhere and hydros in particular will grow in low light and still bush out when cut. 

btw when i was looking at the tank i noticed that u had ur java fern in the substrate....place it on the driftwood or a rock ass the plant will rot and die when the rhizome is covered.

best of luck


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

bratyboy2 said:


> i would maybe add some Hydro 'kompact' they grow almost anywhere and hydros in particular will grow in low light and still bush out when cut.
> 
> btw when i was looking at the tank i noticed that u had ur java fern in the substrate....place it on the driftwood or a rock ass the plant will rot and die when the rhizome is covered.
> 
> best of luck


BB2-

I was aware that burying the rhizome would kill the plant, but I was under the impression that if you buried the roots but left the rhizome exposed it would and could thrive. Is this not the case?

Thanks for the Hydro suggestion.

Philosophos-

Thanks for the list of suggestions as well. I will look into getting a couple stems in my hands.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

joshd said:


> I was aware that burying the rhizome would kill the plant, but I was under the impression that if you buried the roots but left the rhizome exposed it would and could thrive. Is this not the case?


 You are correct. You can leave the roots buried as long as the rhizome is not.


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

So here is a tank update. I have slightly adjusted the driftwood. I have also added some hygro kompact. My mineralized soil started off gassing something serious and I lost all my fauna. I peeled out the soil and now just have the black beauty down. I now have a nice 2x18 T5 fixture that Niko so kindly built for me. I have stocked the tank with Harlequin Rasbora (x10), Red Cherry Shirm (x10) and otos (x2). I am dosing with excel 3 x week and flourish 1x week. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd love any input your willing to give. I am definitely a newbie and looking for thoughts and direction.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I do prefer the layout more now. Before the driftwood was too centralized. It's looking great to me! Nice job


----------



## Portalz (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW! A total turn-around IMO. Gotta love the black sand.  i would recommend maybe Marsilea Minuta as the foreground??


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Portalz - I just looked up the Marsiela and I am excited :whoo: I will definitely try to get my hands on some of that.


----------



## grak70 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wonderful start. I like the changes you made from the original. Maybe consider filling in the gap under your driftwood with something that would exploit that empty space?


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

grak70 said:


> Wonderful start. I like the changes you made from the original. Maybe consider filling in the gap under your driftwood with something that would exploit that empty space?


Thanks for the input. Any thoughts on something that might go nicely in there?


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

so here is a small update. I have added pressurized CO2 for just about 1 week. Things are filling in, but I am starting to see some difficeincy in my plants. I will be trying to correct that in the coming days and weeks. Hopefully tomorrow I will be adding some marselia minuta (its in the mail). I have also increased the Harlequin Rasboras up to 20. And the RCS have multiplied. I have counted atleast 50 that are 1/2" or larger. I changed how the driftwood is positioned (I'd love feedback on that).


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

So the CO2 has really gotten things growing nicely [smilie=u:. I am battling a bit of hair algae (as I call it) growing in the java moss on the log. I am wondering if mulm is building up in the moss and encouraging the algae. I have thinned out the moss a good bit (seems to grow back pretty quick though). 

This is the tank today. I put a black background on it. I also swapped a jet out for the spray bar. I'd love to get some ideas for new plants to try (being new at this and all). I also certainly have around 100 RCS. Those guys breed like crazy. And I am sure that the number would be triple that if it weren't for the harlequin r.

The pic quality is low b/c I used the office's camera. And I didn't even turn off the CO2. I will work on that for next time.

One more question. Does anyone have a strong opinion or recommendation on which root tabs to use (since I am using inert substrate), until now I have just been using API brand that I picked up at a box store long ago and they are now used up.

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Forgot to mention that I was also able to add some marselia minuta. Very cool plant, but it is growing in some odd ways (i.e. more than just a single leaf per stem). But I am told that can happen, especially in a tank with CO2.


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Update. I got in two different packages of plants. Let them grow in for a bit while I figured out which ones I liked most and then yesterday pulled out several to put in my 29g and trimmed the rest along with some serious reorganizing of real estate. I am not certain of about 1/2 the id's of plants I added. The ones that I do know are:
-ludwigia repens
-lindernia rotundafolia
-rotala macranda (green) [which is looking a bit red]
-anubius nana petite
-echinodarus sword (red rubin)

If you happen to see one that isn't listed and you can ID please feel free to educate me.

FTS









Right side









Left side









And a top shot









And please give any suggestions you might have on adjusting the layout/scape.


----------

